# A New UPS Shipping Reseller



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

As most of you frog shippers know by now, Ship Your Reptiles (aka All Pro Shipping) has been unable to renew their contract with UPS. I've contacted Unishippers, an official UPS reseller. They've set up an account for me. They are willing to count all frog sellers from dendroboard as one entity when it comes to figuring shipping discounts. The more of us that use them, the larger our discount (up to 25%).

If you're interested in using them too, send me an email to [email protected] and I'll forward the contact information to you.

Thanks,
David Block


----------



## bruceb (Apr 13, 2011)

You can also try Shipping Sidekick as they are a FedEx reseller......and they offer free package pickup on all express packages.

-BM


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

bruceb said:


> You can also try Shipping Sidekick as they are a FedEx reseller......and they offer free package pickup on all express packages.
> 
> -BM


Have you shipped frogs with this service?


----------

